

Harvard attempts to trademark phrases like "Lessons learned" - cwan
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2009/08/01/dear_old_hahvahd_is_much_more_than_a_name/

======
uybuyvg
Oxford called about some prior art. They have evidence that Harvard has copies
of it's top secret word list codenamed 'OED'

------
rawr
"Since we’re spending so much time and money to promote this phrase, we just
want to make sure someone doesn’t say we can’t use it."

That seems like a reasonable argument. Also, IANAL but if I'm not mistaken
just because somebody has a trademark for something doesn't mean that it's
necessary enforceable.

~~~
andrewmccall
It sounds like a reasonable argument, but it also gives them the right to turn
around and tell someone else they can't use it and for some of these really
common expressions that's just not right.

Also if they're already using it and someone else tries to trade mark it and
prevent them from doing so I would expect Harvard can come up with an expert
witness or two and put a stop to it.

So I'm afraid the argument seems reasonable, but doesn't hold water.

